# smokin baby backs



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Added dry rub and gave em 2 hours at 225 with a little hickory.








foiled for another couple hours at that point









gave em 15-20 mins with finishing sauce to glaze em up


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yummmm. Might have to do some myself.....


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

looks great,you make your own rub or store bought ?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Yea, how bout the dry rub recipe.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Looked around but ended up using same one I use on pulled pork. Worked pretty Well.
I add a lil dry mustard to it, some onion and garlic powder probably wouldn't hurt either.
•2 tablespoons salt 
•2 tablespoons sugar 
•2 tablespoons brown sugar 
•2 tablespoons ground cumin 
•2 tablespoons chili powder 
•2 tablespoons freshly ground black pepper 
•1 tablespoon cayenne pepper 
•1/4 cup paprika


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Rick. Got one real close to the one you use. I do leave out the hot pepper tho. Still as good as anything I've used. Specially on a pork loin.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks guys, still getting the hang of this thing. Hopefully catchin some fish to smoke soon. Had to make up for lack of good NC BBQ first.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome!


----------

